# Poor Sirloin



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2008)

This sirloin didn't start out as much and was cut very thin, but I'll tell you it turned out to be one very tasty tender piece of meat!!!  Had a little grilled red onion and zuchini both marinated in Zesty Italian of course!


----------



## cflatt (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks really good. sirloin and ribeyes are the favorites here. I cant ever find chuck eyes cut more than paper thin.


----------



## BONE HEADS (Apr 16, 2008)

looks good larry, especially those pics first thing this morning.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks super Larry Whats the yellow stuff?


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice looking eats. It's time for me to cook a steak. I'm sick of eating failed chicken comp tests


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been thinking about a good steak for a while now.

That looks excellent Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Looks super Larry Whats the yellow stuff?



Rice A Roni Broccoli Augratin, I love that stuff for some reason!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 16, 2008)

That is good stuff. If you can find this one:
http://www.mahatmarice.com/en-us/produc ... heese.aspx

Try it, I think is a tad better than rice a roni one,
Also try this, its super good & easy. Great with steaks too
http://www.amazon.com/Alessi-Risotto-Mi ... 892&sr=8-1


----------



## JWJR40 (Apr 16, 2008)

Larry,
Where's my steak.  That is a nice looking meal.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 16, 2008)

HOLY PICTURES BATMAN!

I gotta try Zesty Italian sometime soon...


----------



## john pen (Apr 16, 2008)

good lookin' steak...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 16, 2008)

Zesty Italian, Got to love the stuff. Doing chicken breast (on sale)  tonight with the stuff. Left overs for chicken taco's


----------



## Unity (Apr 16, 2008)

Nicely done, sir.  Sirloin has always been a favorite choice for me, right up there with ribeye ... and those incredible filets Griff grilled in camp a couple years ago ... 



--John


----------



## john a (Apr 17, 2008)

I have to take my glasses off to look at those pictures   I must have miised the part about being able to post like that.
Sure looks good.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 17, 2008)

John A. said:
			
		

> I have to take my glasses off to look at those pictures   I must have miised the part about being able to post like that.
> Sure looks good.





			
				Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> HOLY BIG PICTURES BATMAN!
> 
> I gotta try Zesty Italian sometime soon...


*
 The thumbnail law is gone? Did I miss it as well as John?*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2008)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> The thumbnail law is gone? Did I miss it as well as John?[/b]



There was not a post made about the thumbnail rule............  Yes you can post larger pic's now.  Thank you Greg!


----------

